# Quadro FX support for GPU-Z



## iedjie (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi all,

Is there a list somewhere with the Quadro FX cards supported by GPU-Z?

I'm specially interested in monitoring the *GPU load* for the;
FX 1800
FX 3800
FX 4800
FX 5800

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TIGR (Feb 8, 2010)

Welcome to TPU!

I see here that version 0.3.1 added support for the Quadro FX 4700 x2 so I'm guessing you're good to go, but someone else more in the know will chime in I'm sure.


----------



## iedjie (Feb 10, 2010)

mmm..., that's an old card from 2006. Gpu's are renewed etc., I still wonder if the newer cards are supported. There must be a list somewhere but I can't find it.
Anybody?


----------



## TIGR (Feb 10, 2010)

I looked for such a list too but did not find one ... I'm surprised nobody else has chimed in here.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 23, 2010)

NVIDIA Quadro PCI-E Series, NVIDIA Quadro NVS 440, NVIDIA Quadro FX 550, NVIDIA Quadro FX 540, NVIDIA Quadro FX 560, NVIDIA Quadro FX 370, shaders etc. not confirmed, NVIDIA Quadro FX 570, shaders etc. not confirmed, NVIDIA Quadro FX 1700, shaders etc. not confirmed, NVIDIA Quadro NVS 290, shader etc. not confirmed, NVIDIA Quadro FX 4700 X2, NVIDIA Quadro FX 3700, NVIDIA Quadro VX 200, NVIDIA Quadro FX 1800, NVIDIA Quadro FX 380, NVIDIA Quadro FX 580, NVIDIA Quadro FX 370 LP, NVIDIA Quadro NVS 450, NVIDIA Quadro CX, NVIDIA Quadro FX 5800, NVIDIA Quadro FX 4800, NVIDIA Quadro FX 3800, NVIDIA Quadro FX Go1400, NVIDIA Quadro FX Go1400, NVIDIA Quadro FX 540M, NVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M, NVIDIA Quadro NVS 130M, NVIDIA Quadro NVS 135M, NVIDIA Quadro FX 360M, NVIDIA Quadro NVS 320M, NVIDIA Quadro FX 570M, NVIDIA Quadro FX 1600M, NVIDIA Quadro FX 3600M, NVIDIA Quadro FX 3700M, NVIDIA Quadro FX 2700M, NVIDIA Quadro FX 1700M, NVIDIA Quadro FX 770M, NVIDIA Quadro NVS 160M, NVIDIA Quadro NVS 150M, NVIDIA Quadro FX 370M, NVIDIA Quadro NVS 170M, NVIDIA Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE, NVIDIA Quadro FX 470, Quadro FX 3700M 128p, Quadro FX 2700M 48p, Quadro FX 1700M 32p, Quadro FX 770M 32p, Quadro FX 370M 8p,


----------

